# Backyard Buck



## Scotty2380

We've lived in this neighborhood for 9 years and this is the 1st buck I've ever seen. I put him at 3 1/2 years with 12points. Taken with Nikon D750 w/ Nikon 70-200 2.8....


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Really neat!!
I sure hope all neighbors realize that beautiful buck is semi tame and they just look and photograph only.


----------



## MichaelW

Pretty nice back yard buck. I think he is older than 3 1/2.


----------



## jetbuilt

Beatiful deer and photography.


----------



## Moose2

Oooh a biggun


----------



## saltwatersensations

Yeah I am with you on 3.5 and a stud. Gonna be killer when he gets older


----------



## scwine

Nice deer. What part of the world are you in?


----------



## gbollom

Wow, what a nice buck and great photos. His neck sure is swollen for the rut


----------



## Scotty2380

scwine said:


> Nice deer. What part of the world are you in?


Next door to you...Lake McQueeney!


----------



## sotexhookset

Beautiful deer no doubt.


----------



## scwine

Scotty2380 said:


> Next door to you...Lake McQueeney!


Dang ....very nice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner

nomaspigtails said:


> Beautiful deer no doubt.


X2


----------



## graynor

awsome pictures


----------



## sotexhookset

We have this 12 showing up here and there this year. My good bit older neighbor (buddy) has been hunting him the last few weeks (bow, yes legal amount of land) down in his creek. He even pulled on him early last week and was down in my part of the creek trying to trail/find him. He apparently had a total miss cause these pics were from today. Lol. My wife has been pulling that he makes it through the year and I kind hope he does too. 

3979666


----------



## sotexhookset

3979674


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Beautiful pics folks. Thanks.


----------

